# airport express non détectée



## ev (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau iMac sous Lion.
D'autre part j'ai une vieille borne Airport Express que j'avais pas utilisée depuis au moins 2 ans avec mon Mac précédent sous Tiger (j'ai changé de livebox aussi depuis) pour envoyer la musique de iTunes sur la chaine.
J'ai ressorti ma borne Airport Express mais mon nouveau Mac ne la détecte pas, j'ai réinitialisé la borne mais ça ne fonctionne pas...
J'suis pas un pro du réso...
Auriez-vous une idée ?


----------



## docalaurent (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
ta borne Airport express doit être configurée pour ton ancien réseau. Tu as essayé d'ouvrir l'utilitaire Airport (dans les applications ?)


----------



## ev (26 Juillet 2011)

oui, et justement l'utilitaire Airport ne détecte aucun périphérique sans fil Airport...


----------



## docalaurent (26 Juillet 2011)

je viens d'avoir le même problème...
ton Airport Express est configurée sur ton ancien réseau, donc elle n'apparaîtra pas. Tu es obligé d'effectuer un reset. Je ne sais pas combien de temps il faut appuyer sur le reset, mais sûrement plus de 10" : je l'ai fait plus de 10 fois il y a 2 jours, sans y parvenir.
Je me suis finalement débrouillée en la branchant sur l'ancien réseau > apparition dans l'utilitaire Airport > nouvelle configuration.

Trouve comment faire un bon reset : appuyer avant de brancher, rester appuyé pendant qu'on est branché, je ne sais pas trop... jusqu'à ce qu'elle apparaisse dans ton utilitaire.


----------



## ev (26 Juillet 2011)

OK merci beaucoup, je vais essayer demain et je te tiens au courant.
Encore merci de ton coup de main !


----------



## ev (27 Juillet 2011)

Bon ça marche. J'ai suivi tes conseils : resets répétés et reconfiguration sur le nouveau réseau à partir de l'ancien iMac G4, et ça marche sur le nouveau.
Encore merci.


----------



## docalaurent (30 Juillet 2011)

de rien, c'est un plaisir ! pour une fois que je peux rendre service...


----------

